# Hiawatha Shelby girlsparts



## higgens (Dec 25, 2017)

looking for girls parts racks chain guards complete fenders or braces tanks seats


----------



## higgens (Dec 28, 2017)

??????????????????????


----------



## higgens (Jan 3, 2018)

Anything out there


----------



## 30thtbird (Jan 5, 2018)

higgens said:


> Anything out there



I don't know if I have what you are looking for, but look through these pics and let me know if so.


----------



## higgens (Jan 13, 2018)

Getting desperate


----------



## JKT (Jan 14, 2018)

higgens said:


> Getting desperate



sent you a convo on girls Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## higgens (Jan 24, 2018)

Bump


----------



## higgens (Apr 12, 2018)

Still trying to finish this one  any girly parts out there


----------



## higgens (May 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## higgens (Jun 12, 2018)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$&$$$


----------



## higgens (May 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## higgens (May 18, 2019)

Bump it


----------



## higgens (May 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 30, 2019)

ladies Shelby
 sale


----------

